# Sumador A+B+C en BCD de un dígito con resultado en BCD sin overflow



## zenef (Dic 7, 2011)

Hola gente, estoy atascado con este sumador, se supone que debe sumar A+B+C que son operandos de un dígito en BCD y expresar el resultado también en BCD con el número de dígitos suficientes como para evitar el desbordamiento, todo ello hecho con sumadores en paralelo.

Bien, se me ha ocurrido sumar primero A+B, pero mi problema surge a la hora de sumar C a (A+B),  creo que el máximo número posible de la suma es 9+9+1+9+1=29, estoy en lo cierto? después de ese paso, no sé si necesito un sólo sumador de 4 bits porque A+B ya están sumados y entonces conectar esa salida a una entrada del nuevo sumador y la otra para C o no, os subo unas fotos aclaratorias...


----------



## clocko (Dic 8, 2011)

revisa este tema en el comentario #3 a ver si te sirve 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumar-mostrar-display-10488/#post442341

Ver el archivo adjunto 4075


----------

